# Training schedule help



## Daos (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and would be grateful for some training guidance. A week ago we got a 3.5-months old male puppy who is mostly house and crate trained. We are an active family of 4 (2 kids aged 8 and almost 6, very keen to be involved). No other pets (but some years ago my wife had a couple of German shepherds).

Started doing some basic training (sit - learnt quickly, wait - manages 5-6ft for 5-6s, recall - after a few repetitions does not listen as consistently, tried down without much success, retrieves only if he wants to but maybe too early?, leave, heel not too consistent). Walking on a loose leash can prove a challenge - pulling, wants to stop and sniff consistently, any specific advice on this (tried walking in squares, abruptly changing directions, praise him when leash is loose, stop moving forward when leash is under tension) ?

Main question is where can I find a specific schedule / training program that I should follow, what are the best commands to introduce early, which order and approx. age should the next ones be introduced. Or can anyone advice on this please, could really use some guidance. I'm starting to wonder if I'm doing too much at the same time, on the other hand because we got him late I don't want him to miss a good training window whilst he's young.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

First of all congratulations to your puppy and hope to see some pictures.

Do you know how much of socialization/interaction/basic training he got till now? (usually puppies don`t get picked up that late from breeders). Have your breeder given you any further help and insight?

This breed needs lots of playtime and then in between training. Lost of human interaction and `velcroing`. So the training becomes just a one big playtime. Very positive voice and body language are important, lots of praising. 

Find out what motivators he has. Toy, food, plastic bottle etc. reward him with those when he does well. I.e. u say he knows sit. If he has a toy he likes, make him sit for it before throwing it for him. u can transition that later on to down, stay etc...
when you say he does not retrieve, is he picking up the toy or is he not interested at all?

Sit, stay, down, touch, watch, leave it are the first ones you could teach, some people do sit later and stand earlier. 

Walking on leash should be baby steps, preferably in a quiet part of the house to begin with, where you have as few distractions as possible. I would suggest that until you figured him out, don`t have the kids around when you try and train him.

Keywords are: figure his motivators, set him up for success, remain very positive and calm with lots of praise and remember, this is a puppy with short attention span, so keep training sessions short and playful.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@ Daos - I can't say much that Gabica hasn't covered already, she's pretty much hit the points. Especially motivators, calm, lots of praise & keep it short. 

3.5 month old puppy needs consistency. Like she said, pick some basic commands. e.g. Come, sit, stay & no. Or whatever works for you. You'll need practice too, it won't just be the dog. If you continue to add too many commands up front, you're confused and so is the pup. Start out with 2 or 3 a week. Practice 2-3 times per day for 10-15 mins over and over. Once those are solid, move to your next 2 and so on. Layer on more as he proves ready. It would be helpful to have a trainer to consult or class, bringing him somewhere he learns certain places are play time, others places are structured time, would be good. 

Gabica is right, practice loose leash inside or on concrete where smells and distractions are zero. Jaxson didn't loose leash walk till he was almost a year. I read that is common for Vizslas and, bird dogs in general, to be late with loose leash walking. Long story short, be patient with loose leash walking. 

Good luck! Also, congrats on your puppy! Take lots of pics and videos, it will be go by fast ;-)


----------



## Daos (Sep 27, 2018)

Gabica said:


> Do you know how much of socialization/interaction/basic training he got till now? (usually puppies don`t get picked up that late from breeders). Have your breeder given you any further help and insight?


Thank you for your advice Gabica. He is house and crate trained, socialised with other dogs/cat/children/cars/gone to shops a few times. Didn't have any issues with accidents in the house since we got him. He manages the whole night in the crate without issues, and even daytime a couple hours as long as he has a good walk or play session before. We did enquire and he reason for being slightly older given by its breeder was that she turned down a couple of prospective buyers who she felt were not right and she also had a couple who did not follow with buying despite paying the advance. He is fully kennel registered with good history for both his parents, good hip scores for both and overall low COI. We saw his mother and she appeared well behaved, in good health and promptly following commands. We also spoke with other breeders in the region who did not raise concerns.




Gabica said:


> when you say he does not retrieve, is he picking up the toy or is he not interested at all?


He actually does retrieve 2-3 times if he's in a playful mood maybe even a few more times, but then he quickly looses interest. And after first 2-3 attempts he tends to veer away with the toy instead of coming to me.

Sit, stay, down, touch, watch, leave it are the first ones you could teach, some people do sit later and stand earlier. 



Gabica said:


> Walking on leash should be baby steps, preferably in a quiet part of the house to begin with, where you have as few distractions as possible. I would suggest that until you figured him out, don`t have the kids around when you try and train him.


Walking on leash is a challenge for now, the walk from our house to a large open hilly area does take about 7 mins and it has to be on leash (other dogs/people). However we've been advised not to keep him out running for more than 20-30mins at a time for his age, so even if he pulls after a few mins of trying changing directions I keep going so that he has more time to run off leash on the grass in the open area. Will try to practice more at home. A Vizsla breeder suggested a slip lead would be best, however he hated it from the moment I tried to put it on (before even walking in it) and during the walk... he still pulled.

Last 2-3 days have been focusing more on just a 3 commands:
1. sit (follows very well inside and as long as he sees I've got a treat in my hands, not very well outside and with no treats)
2. wait - he now manages to wait in sitting position for about 10 secs and me being up to 10-12ft away (don't know why but instead of 'stay' we used 'wait', should we change to 'stay' or keep going with 'wait' command?). Again need to have a treat in my hand.
3. come here - works well generally but if he's off leash and very interested in something (either sniffing or listening very attentively) he is not as consistent
+/- down - tried a few times but I can't get him to lay on his front paws and chest no matter what I do or how I move my hand! watched a few youtube videos, tried even to place an obstacle between him and me under which he would need to crawl, still somehow he manages not to lay on his front!

Yes, trying to keep the kids away during training sessions (not always easy).

Tried to find a puppy trainer but all seem to be booked in my area during the time we are free! So guess it's up to me to do my best to train him, just need to learn more about how to progress with commands to teach and when is the right time to introduce new ones.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Sounds very reasonable with the breeder background, it happens sometimes that they have one staying a bit longer with them for the reasons you have mentioned. Actually it takes a very good breeder in my view to turn down potential owners if they don`t see them fit.

From what you are describing you are actually making very good progress with him. Remember, he is young and still build his relationship with you, and has short attention span and the world around him is so exciting!

Related to trying to run away from you with the toy: he invites you to follow and chase him just as he learned from his littermate and mom. Try running towards the other direction and see whether he follows you. Once you see him following you on a pretty regular basis, start naming the command, ie. follow me.

Add a hand signal (i.e. holding up your hand above his head, palm up) to your sit verbal command. Give treats and then start giving for every second sit, during the same training session. that way you can gradually wean him from treat only sit an the will even sit for hand signal after a while (they relate more to body language than verbal commands). Nevertheless at this point when u go for a walk with him, have plenty of treats with you and make him sit after every 10 steps and reward. Is there any way you can transport him to the place where he will be off leash, running off his energy and practice leash afterwards? A tired dog is better with the leash usually and that way u again don`t allow him to build bad habits, i.e. pulling on the leash to an object or goal. This one is my own experience with the same path you are describing, hence i am suggesting.

I use wait for when i want them to stay sit before i open a door instead of rushing thru (crate or any other door) and allow them to go thru or into the car etc. Stay on the other hand is for me when i walk away from them, dance around them, go to a different room etc and they are meant to stay in that one position. both are lifesavers but logically it makes sense to distinguish them. and both take time to build up. with my 2.5 years old i can walk to the other side of the street or a field and he sits, stays where i left him until i release him. my 4 months old maybe able to stay for a 6 foot leash long and i don`t expect him to do more at this stage.

And that reminds me: release command. teach your pup so that they know how long they are supposed to be stationary.

I do put the long lead on the pup when we are outdoors with lots of distractions and want to practice recalls and i tug him to me if he ignores the command (no yanking, just a tug). If he learns that there are no consequences of being called and not coming he will and will not come to you later on as well, based on how he feels as it does not register with him as a must behavior.

I like practicing leave it take it with them at home a lot, as that is another lifesaver. And then again that is a great way to learn self control. Then i transition it onto object we are finding during our walks. Other then leash walking, this one was the hardest one with my 2.5 years old.

Another one i do often is put down a toy or favorite treat, have him on leash and walk up to that. if he pulls to the object i walk with him the other direction as many times as needed. Once he stops pulling he gets rewarded with the treat or the toy.

After a while u can then connect leave it with the walking up to object.

There are lots of puppy training materials out there, and i agree with you that you can do the basics at home yourself. seems like you are on the best path with your pup


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, my goodness, you've only had him a week! This is the very beginning of a very long journey!

Listen, settle in with him, just get to know him and help him (and you!) make the transition, and go slowly! Recall the adage "You can't teach an old dogs new tricks?"..that's for dogs, you have Vizsla. He'll get it. Right now, work on just settling into a routine around walks, exercise....exercise!.. did say that?... your absence, etc. You're in the right direction there, just a tad bit out ahead of yourselves.


----------

